
Show HN: ShowSubjectGmail – Edit the “subject” field in Gmail - josephernest
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/showsubjectgmail/hcgpoobeoeoahbhfcdabdjciflibpdal
======
josephernest
Also, ProductHunt link:
[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/showsubjectgmail/](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/showsubjectgmail/)

